

Russia's National Police singing Daft Punk's Get Lucky is hilarious - xmjw
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/russias-national-police-singing-get-lucky-is-hilario-1460832077

======
sp332
I almost feel bad for upvoting this on HN, because it's just funny. But I
really did think about how creepy some parts of the video made me feel. I
think I've been conditioned by movies to associate that kind of German accent
with "bad guys". It's such a common trope that a movie doesn't really have to
introduce a character - just a military uniform and a German accent and hey
presto, a bad guy. I wonder how much cool stuff I've been overlooking because
my filters were tuned by stupid stereotypes!

